# Brian Shaw Injures Pec During 575lb Bench



## *Bio* (Jul 16, 2020)

He said it's just a minor injury which is good!

https://generationiron.com/brian-shaw-pec-injury/

Here's the video...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsTb8ViE8hE&feature=emb_title


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 17, 2020)

Hopefully he doesn't have any issues with it after it's healed. Once you have had a pec tear or pull its always in the back of your head. He will have to beat this mentally as well.


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 17, 2020)

I think Brian is at the end of his competitive career.  He's a 4 time World's Strongest Man, which is incredible but I think his body has been through enough and he's 38.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 18, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> I think Brian is at the end of his competitive career.  He's a 4 time World's Strongest Man, which is incredible but I think his body has been through enough and he's 38.



I absolutely agree. 38 is still young but not in his game. He should walk away while he is still healthy.


----------



## koolio (Jul 18, 2020)

I too agree he is about at the end...I tore my left pec at 43...


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m not sure if being a 4 time champ would make it easier to step back or harder ?.......AR


----------



## WesleyInman (Sep 8, 2020)

Nice post.

I worked World Strongest Man for several years when Brian started.  He really has come a long way

The thing is Strongmen rarely bench press.  Its too high risk of injury and doesn't really convert.

When I worked with Poundstone he was hitting 585 bench for several reps barely trying.  I would have loved to see the numbers these guys could hit if they actually benched regularly.


----------



## Finephysique (Sep 8, 2020)

I think he is done, big Z was a beast but he just fell off a cliff in competitiveness against the really top tier and it was sad to see, I think Brian should walk before that happens.


----------

